# did some big game hunting with the slingshot



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

did some big game hunting with the sling shot it was him or me the shot was ten feet and it was closeing at a rapid rate release the shot and the bull mouse went sliding across the floor what a rush


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

glad you're ok, tim! He's HUGE!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow the biggest mouse I have ever seen. HA HA HA!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Alert the kingdom! The beast has been slain!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Freakin' game is smaller than weapon!








Good story-telling .....................


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoa! That was close.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would now use that mouse for ammo.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you got my heart racing! glad you made it through this one


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeeeez! I had a rush reading this!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

That story was better than any movie produced in the past 5 years.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good thing you have nerves of steel!_


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Knoll said:


> Freakin' game is smaller than weapon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shows you how good the shooter was.....


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I can see it would take "Balls of steel" to take that monster, but then you'd only have one left

good thing you took him down with the first shot,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like you knocked his antlers off!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Lucky you killed and didn't just anger the beast- it could have killed you easily with those huge claws and teeth... LOL


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, great story and good shooting.

Didn,t see the picture at first and i read MOOSE instead of mouse.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i think that i will have a full body mount i am sure my wife like love that


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!! Thanks... I needed a good laugh!! Seriously though.... that's a SMALL target. Well done!!!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

man I was so scared that beast was going to get you














it was like a whole 2 or 3" monster that was, great shooting and storry telling.


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

It was almost recklessly brave of you to pursue such dangerous quarry without 2 or 3 loyal and well-trained Yorkshire terriers or Chihuahuas betwen him and you, and I'd have definitely wanted somebody standing behind me with a broom at the ready in case he charged.

A most impressive trophy, to be sure. I assume you're pursuing registry in Pope and Young (or Boone and Crockett, or Charles and Bill--whatever the slingshot big game record book is.)


----------

